# Enfj ???



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

@Khys and @SilentScream, from both of your points, a possibility occurred to me...
Maybe manipulation is the ENFJ equivalent to fists. Instead of ever having to resort to violence, our instinct tells us to manipulate people emotionally. In that case, calling an ENFJ manipulative would be like calling an ST violent in that, most ST's wouldn't resort to physical force unless provoked--and even then they might not. 
For me, when I'm feeling attacked I can be a little manipulative (not conscious and if brought to my attention, I probably feel terrible about it). 
But most apparent example of my above theory is that I have never attempted to use physical force against a man who was advancing. If he didn't pick up on my disinterest, I used clues to his character to verbally confuse and turn his emotions completely around. (A situation which perhaps due to my understanding of social cues has only happened on the rarest of occasions).
Personally, I think I can be manipulative and it's kind of like living in a house with a gun. Thankfully, many ENFJs learn to put a safety on the trigger.

Also, what's the difference between being manipulative and being persuasive? I guess I thought manipulation was something like playing with people's emotions to get desired reactions. According to the rules of rhetoric, arguments that make emotional appeals as well as appeals to logic are some of the most effective.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

SilentScream said:


> They're probably laughing inside as well, in a much more evil / cynical sort of way.


to what end?


----------

